# Have you ever gotten caught (or almost) with a dirty furry pic?



## belmonkey (Oct 4, 2014)

It was just something I thought about after someone mentioned earlier that their mom may have gotten close to stumbling on some pictures of that sort.

My boyfriend actually kinda got me caught once. He's a computer whizz, so if I have a problem, he uses teamviewer to control my computer and fix it, but one time he decided to set a NSFW picture as my desktop background. No problem, I just switched the desktop back to normal. When I was setting up my computer in my dorm though, my parents watched me do it and they wanted to make sure I got online alright at college. I was nervous enough showing them my furry wolf background since they had never seen it. I clicked in the windows icon at the bottom left (Windows eight) and it brought up all the Metro icons, including the one of the desktop, but it turns out it hadn't changed. I nearly died as both my parents looked at a naked wolf smiling back at them. I was lucky though that my dad couldn't process what he was looking at, and my mom told him to look away while she giggled. My mate's never touching my wallpaper again.

Has anyone else been caught with dirty pictures, or almost? (In a SFW / PG-13 situation, that is)


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 4, 2014)

That's story is awesome!  No, nobody's ever caught me (that I know of).


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 4, 2014)

My sister caught my R34/Furry art that I always have on my phone. She's cool about it. She knows I'm gay anyway.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 4, 2014)

Several times when I was younger.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 4, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Several times when I was younger.



I wonder how young were you when you were caught with furry p*rn


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 4, 2014)

Once I didn't hear my mom walk into my room as I was yiffing to some nice macro stuff and my hand was still down my pants when she asked what I was looking at like right next to me.

Said it was just a Google search, she scared the fuck out of me. Thank god there were no dirty bits. I was still yiffing tho.

She didn't even take it seriously either, she kind of giggled.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 4, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> I wonder how young were you when you were caught with furry p*rn


The first time I was 15, was caught dick in hand pawing to gay Sonic porn


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 4, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> The first time I was 15, was caught dick in hand pawing to gay Sonic porn



If you don't want to get caught, you gotta go fast. You didn't go fast. You gotta go fast!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 4, 2014)

Trust me, I did after that.  Lol


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 4, 2014)

Have you also trained yourself in the ancient art of Motionless Masturbating and the Silent Orgasm?


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 4, 2014)

I haven't been caught yet, but I only fap to furry porn when other people are nearby; The thrill of getting caught just makes masturbating that much more pleasurable.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, apart from my mum saying she liked my clean drawings I left on the floor (It was my story the OP mentioned) I can't recall any other close calls. 
I just find any visitor situation is a close call since I hide my drawings in a box under my bed, I always worry a nosey person like my sister would look through. She has already nosily peeked at my sexual drawings of normal, not altered humans and that got blurted out to the rest of my family because she's evil like that. 

I would NEVER show my boyfriend those furry drawings or stories, oddly enough, he's kinda vanilla and plain in that sense. And I don't want him to figure out that when we have sexy times I'm actually pretending I'm something else in my head, and I've met him for the first time in passing and we're diffusing tensions or whatever. He'd probably never want to fuck me again...


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 4, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Trust me, I did after that.  Lol


Let me try to interpret that.

You fapped faster *after *you got caught?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 4, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Let me try to interpret that.
> 
> You fapped faster *after *you got caught?


When I was younger,  yes.  I didn't have a lock on my door.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 4, 2014)

When I was younger, I masturbated in plain sight because I didn't know what it was. That was until one day my mom told me to take it to my room and not do that stuff in front of people. 

As for people discovering nasty images. Hm... I try to be careful about reading Yaoi and looking at suggestive stuff when others are around. I really just don't feel like dealing with people's reactions sometimes. Just not worth my time. Them trying to degrade/tease me just angers and annoys me so, yup.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, there was the time I accidentally emailed a chapter of a dirty Digimon fan fic to a university workmate (twice). I was intending to send it to my at-the-time partner for critique (he is a Digimon fan as well), and I almost died of humiliation. I just begged her not to read it since it was just really bad fan fiction and intended for someone else.

I also draw my dragon character a lot. Nothing NSFW so far (but that will be changing soon...), but it's obvious he is highly sexualised. I had a picture of him as the backdrop on my phone, still do, and my dad opened it up, mistaking my phone for his (we had the same one). He thought the dragon was a girl and I had a good grilling about whether or not I was a lesbian, despite the character being a dude. Now that I've gotten better at drawing, whenever I'm caught drawing him, now it normally just leads to a confused interrogation by my brother on why I like larger men.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 4, 2014)

My Brother's definitely seen that I have a metric-fuck-tonne of furry prons on my computer, after I was showing him something and minimised it, only then realising I still had my yiff folder open.

He doesn't care about that sort of thing though- even though he finds the mention of sex or even kissing in films puke-inducing he doesn't fritter away time judging people in real life.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 4, 2014)

Heh, when my brother was younger he used to steal my straight printed out furry pics. This was a time I knew I was gay, but not totally sure so I had a bunch of straight furry porn along with the gay stuff.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 4, 2014)

No.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 4, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> The first time I was 15, was caught dick in hand pawing to gay Sonic porn


That may be one of the most cringe-worthy things I have ever heard.
Ouch.


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 4, 2014)

Batty You should have.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 4, 2014)

I was supposed to show my brother a random pic I found on 4chan on my phone.
The picture gallery opened the latest viewed pic instead and it was some furry burd half naked.
Not sure if he saw it long enough to see what it was about. I haven't closed an app faster in my life.


----------



## Tyranny (Oct 4, 2014)

Well one time we, me and my parents, called over our neighbor to help with my printer to get it working. And once it started working, it slowly spat out a pic of Rain Silves, which I thought was the dirty version, so I rushed over to it quickly to grab it. Relieved it was the clean version, since then I told my dad that I have some ''dirty art'' on my computer and he's fine with that, he doesn't know it's furry or even what that is though. Other times I always fear is when I have my headphones on, I listen to them on max volume, mom or dad would knock until unlocking the door, those few times I've never been caught. She doesn't know why I get so upset at her.


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 4, 2014)

There was a time I got really close to getting caught. My computer was having major issues connecting wirelessly to the internet here at college, so I went to have my computer looked at. They couldn't really get it working, so a guy went through deleting files and whatnot I didn't need (because apparently that would help). I didn't expect them to be doing that, and unfortunately my mate shares lots of furry stuff via dropbox, or sends it over Skype and the pictures ends up in some weird folder. So I was sitting there talking to the guy as he slowly went from folder to folder deleting extraneous files, hoping to god he didn't end up in the wrong folder. I was extremely lucky he didn't find anything.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 4, 2014)

Mom caught me working on a pic of my own a long time ago. i think i was...15? She came into my room at like 2am and i was drawing in the dark with headphones on and she scared the piss out of me. She simply complimented the drawing! The next day she invited me to go with her to the store and we had a chill chat in the car about sex stuff and assured me i shouldn't be embarrassed. We talked about paraphilia and fetishes, sexuality and all kinds of neat stuff. i told her about RP, furry junk, both erotic and not, etc. it's not as though she'd never seen a Disney movie, but the erotic stuff was "new" to her.

i have real cool parents where sexuality is involved.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 4, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> Well, apart from my mum saying she liked my clean drawings I left on the floor (It was my story the OP mentioned) I can't recall any other close calls.  I just find any visitor situation is a close call since I hide my drawings in a box under my bed, I always worry a nosey person like my sister would look through. She has already nosily peeked at my sexual drawings of normal, not altered humans and that got blurted out to the rest of my family because she's evil like that.   I would NEVER show my boyfriend those furry drawings or stories, oddly enough, he's kinda vanilla and plain in that sense. And I don't want him to figure out that when we have sexy times I'm actually pretending I'm something else in my head, and I've met him for the first time in passing and we're diffusing tensions or whatever. He'd probably never want to fuck me again...


  Pretty sure guys don't work that way.


----------



## ZettaBit (Oct 4, 2014)

Hm.. never really have been one to look at porn, whether furry or not. I really just worry about people looking over my shoulder while browsing the forums or checking FA. Weird I know.


----------



## Punnchy (Oct 4, 2014)

I have the wallpaper changer option set on my computer, and when we where getting the net hooked up at my previous housing, the tech guy saw it wasn't something safe for work or family friendly. I was really embaressed by this, because there was no expectation that this wasn't going to occur. 

Usually though, I don't care about other people seeing my furry stuff, I've even shown them my booru on the like first or second visit to the apartment, and it's got porn mixed in with it, lol.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 4, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Pretty sure guys don't work that way.


He's not most guys, he's all kinds of weird.


----------



## Sinser Woulfie (Oct 4, 2014)

> Hm.. never really have been one to look at porn, whether furry or not. I  really just worry about people looking over my shoulder while browsing  the forums or checking FA. Weird I know.


Same here

I remember once I drew a wolf doing a sexy pose while clothed and hid it one of the pockets of my clothes so no one would find it. My mother who praises cleaning for some reason, went through my clothes and opened it. Since I drew it a long time ago, as soon as I saw the wolf I grabbed it and threw it away from her hands. She didn't notice much and she didn't care either. It's like she never saw it.


----------



## Zenia (Oct 4, 2014)

"Getting caught" implies that having porn is wrong? I don't think it is. At least, when you are an adult.

I am an adult and I don't care who knows I draw it. I am at work right now drawing some male on male action.  I just tab away when customers come in.

I don't masturbate to it (seriously guys, stop calling it 'yiffing' and 'pawing off' ... it makes you sound like you just discovered masturbating) because I don't personally find anthros sexually attractive.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Oct 4, 2014)

I nearly showed a couple of pictures I did for anatomy practice to my Pathfinder group by accident when I dropped my sketchbook and it fell open to them. I was able to grab it and flip the page and nobody said anything so I don't think anyone saw. While not full on porn, I wasn't exactly wanting to explain the half naked fox man with his hands tied over his head. 

There was also another time when I was visiting my parents that my mother caught me drawing what she thought was a dirty sketch. (It was completely clean, but I understand how at first glance it could look like the woman I was drawing was naked at the stage that I was drawing.) The worst thing she said about it was that "her boobs aren't perky enough."


----------



## Gronix (Oct 4, 2014)

Ew, well you just reminded me that one time, I walked around the house with my dick out while not noticing it. Then I met my mom in the kitchen, and she said, "What the hell are you doing?".  I looked down, then walked away silently


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 4, 2014)

Zenia said:


> "Getting caught" implies that having porn is wrong? I don't think it is. At least, when you are an adult.
> 
> I am an adult and I don't care who knows I draw it. I am at work right now drawing some male on male action.  I just tab away when customers come in.
> 
> I don't masturbate to it (seriously guys, stop calling it 'yiffing' and 'pawing off' ... it makes you sound like you just discovered masturbating) because I don't personally find anthros sexually attractive.



Having porn isn't necessarily wrong, but accidentally showing people who don't want to see it is embarrassing, and that's why it's 'getting caught'.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 4, 2014)

Zenia said:


> "Getting caught" implies that having porn is wrong? I don't think it is. At least, when you are an adult.
> 
> I am an adult and I don't care who knows I draw it. I am at work right now drawing some male on male action.  I just tab away when customers come in.
> 
> I don't masturbate to it (seriously guys, stop calling it 'yiffing' and 'pawing off' ... it makes you sound like you just discovered masturbating) because I don't personally find anthros sexually attractive.


I'm calling it pawing off, learn to like it. OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! XD


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 4, 2014)

I think "paw(ing)" at least doesn't tend to sound as unpleasant as normal alternatives.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Oct 4, 2014)

It was bad enough being caught with my old (poorly drawn) clean furry pics :V kind of how my bf found out about my interest in the furry fandom, even though I wasn't in it at the time.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 4, 2014)

While I don't have any porn on my computer, I do have some rather lewd pictures.
Once, while trying to search for something on the internet for a friend, I thought I had found what I was looking for and then proceeded to hand my laptop to that friend to see it. While I waited and he took the time to look at it, I sat and waited for a little while wondering what he was looking at, as it was taking too long for him to return my computer. I took a look to see what he was doing and he was going through the folder on my computer labeled "Cool Art" looking at the lewd furry pics on my computer.

He regularly called me a pervert for a lot of that year.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes...once. I was working on coloring a piece for a certain person and my roommate decided to look over my shoulder.

All I got was a weird ass look and a "What the fuck, man?" before he just kinda walked away.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 4, 2014)

^
Fursecution!


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 4, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Yes...once. I was working on coloring a piece for a certain person and my roommate decided to look over my shoulder.
> 
> All I got was a weird ass look and a "What the fuck, man?" before he just kinda walked away.



The idea of roommates is weeiird.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 4, 2014)

What if they were furries? 
I live with furries and its awesome.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 4, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> What if they were furries?
> I live with furries and its awesome.



Still weird. I want to have privacy. 

Plus I get the impression that some universities only make students live as room mates to act as a suicide watch for each other.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Oct 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Plus I get the impression that some universities only make students live as room mates to act as a suicide watch for each other.



lol, probably true. But more or less they want to shove as many humans into as small of space as possible


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Furry-related...the only thing I was caught with was poorly drawn yiff arr in my sketchbook of a dragon and a wolf...worse...since I couldnt draw human it was in feral. My brother went in there and found it....I hate that he goes through my sketchbooks sometimes. 

Some of the tamer stuff I've been caught with and my parents just say 'keep it to myself', I have no idea what their reaction to yiff would be like...


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 4, 2014)

I have never put my self in a situation where that's even remotely possible so no.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> The idea of roommates is weeiird.


Its a great way to save space and make rooms cost less in schools. Not to mention it keeps one from getting lonely.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 4, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> The idea of roommates is weeiird.



It's honestly something everyone should experience. I mean there's nothing on Earth quite like waking up and the having the first thing you hear is your roommate violently, and loudly masturbating.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Oct 5, 2014)

Typically, I do not care for NSFW content. Frankly, it's tedious and boring to me, as a generally non-sexual entity. Additionally, I am not exactly a "furry", so much as I enjoy a very niche part of said fandom. I don't particularly enjoy most furries, nor do I go out of my way to appreciate anything 'furry'. So I wouldn't give myself the title. 
And given that I don't typically look at that sort of artwork anyhow, it's never been much of a danger.

However a friend of mine rolled on their phone when they were sleeping and accidentally opened a dirty furry picture on their browser, and their mother saw it. So now their mother thinks they look at furry porn. I sympathized, but that didn't stop me from laughing.


----------



## chillybox (Oct 5, 2014)

Yep, my dad just about caught me when I had a e621 image opened. I just managed to click it away before he saw it.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 5, 2014)

belmonkey said:


> I think "paw(ing)" at least doesn't tend to sound as unpleasant as normal alternatives.



I call it yiffing for a couple reasons. "Masturbating" is long to both say and spell, and pretty much everyone knows what it means if you're talking with a friend in public. Its a furry relates term. And "yiffing" rolls off the tongue a LOT easier than "pawing off". When I say it it sounds more like poing off or pong off. It also makes me think of ferals for some reason, probably because anthros have more hand like hands, and not like paws. Paws I reserve for feet.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 5, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I call it yiffing for a couple reasons. "Masturbating" is long to both say and spell, and pretty much everyone knows what it means if you're talking with a friend in public. Its a furry relates term. And "yiffing" rolls off the tongue a LOT easier than "pawing off". When I say it it sounds more like poing off or pong off. It also makes me think of ferals for some reason, probably because anthros have more hand like hands, and not like paws. Paws I reserve for feet.



Pawing of is still a thing then, it's just wierder.

And you're saying it wrong. This is America, the g is silent. Damn yankees.


----------



## dawgz (Oct 6, 2014)

Not so much a furry "pic", but a co worker stopped by my house one evening, while my avatar was on a dance pole with the owner of TYF in Second Life, and yes both of our avatars were completely devoid of clothing.  He was clearly unsure what to think of what was on the screen.


----------



## NightsOfStars (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't purposely look up NSFW stuff, but typically I almost get caught by people "assuming I'm looking for it specifically" because the nosy bastards look over my shoulder as I'm looking at the dA homepage or the FA Browse page. It kind of pisses me off. Although, since I'm an art major, I doubt anyone in the art department would judge. I could just tell them I was looking for nude figure studies or poses and that was what showed up.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> It's honestly something everyone should experience. I mean there's nothing on Earth quite like waking up and the having the first thing you hear is your roommate violently, and loudly masturbating.



I spent the last week living in a double room with a friend who happens to be Muslim. If I masturbate and he finds out, I'm surely going to hell. D: 

But yeah, a week long field trip and the only gay guy and only muslim guy on the course end up rooming with each other- it could have been comedy dynamite.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 6, 2014)

My sister saw HALF OF A THUMBNAIL of this pic, has thought im sexually attracted to feral animals ever since and hasnt stopped going on about it, was at the start of this year i think.

Oh and i've never been caught fappin you casul's need to git gud.

STEALTH INCREASED TO 100


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> My sister saw HALF OF A THUMBNAIL of this pic, has thought im sexually attracted to feral animals ever since and hasnt stopped going on about it, was at the start of this year i think.



Pretty silly. That image is actually conventional as far as sexy stuff goes.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 6, 2014)

NightsOfStars said:


> I don't purposely look up NSFW stuff, but typically I almost get caught by people "assuming I'm looking for it specifically" because the nosy bastards look over my shoulder as I'm looking at the dA homepage or the FA Browse page. It kind of pisses me off. Although, since I'm an art major, I doubt anyone in the art department would judge. I could just tell them I was looking for nude figure studies or poses and that was what showed up.


You've got a rather promiscuous looking signature picture so I can't really say I believe it when you say you don't go looking for that stuff.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 6, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> And you're saying it wrong. This is America, the g is silent. Damn yankees.



Excuse you, but I am American and I pronounce the 'g'. Why don't you just go grab yer shotgun and shoot a buck shouting 'Murica, y'all. 

*sips Mcdonald's tea* I am a refined American, mind you.


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 6, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> My sister saw HALF OF A THUMBNAIL of this pic, has thought im sexually attracted to feral animals ever since and hasnt stopped going on about it, was at the start of this year i think.
> 
> Oh and i've never been caught fappin you casul's need to git gud.
> 
> STEALTH INCREASED TO 100



I've done it several times during class lessons, nobody batted an eye.

What's my skill level?


----------



## chillybox (Oct 6, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I've done it several times during class lessons, nobody batted an eye.
> 
> What's my skill level?


OVER 9000!


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 6, 2014)

There's something rather unnerving knowing people have been within metres of my filthy art collection without even knowing. It's like I'm playing awful tricks on them. xD


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2014)

My parents once showed a pic of furry foxy booty I drew to my grandparents.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> My parents once showed a pic of furry foxy booty I drew to my grandparents.


I'm sorry, but that was fucking hilarious. xD I can only imagine their reactions. Must have been one hell of a conversation after that. 


Caught by family, no. Caught by friends, no, but I used to draw a lot of fantasy art (dragons, werewolves, griffins, etc) and a friend of mine kept drawing dicks on everything, so then I had a sketchbook full of mythical creatures with dicks. It's not like I hide my perusing from my husband, but I sometimes purposely linger on something so that he DOES take notice. Huhuhuhu.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2014)

Pimigrat said:


> I'm sorry, but that was fucking hilarious. xD I can only imagine their reactions. Must have been one hell of a conversation after that.
> 
> 
> Caught by family, no. Caught by friends, no, but I used to draw a lot of fantasy art (dragons, werewolves, griffins, etc) and a friend of mine kept drawing dicks on everything, so then I had a sketchbook full of mythical creatures with dicks. It's not like I hide my perusing from my husband, but I sometimes purposely linger on something so that he DOES take notice. Huhuhuhu.



They thought I was being cryptically artistic and referencing shakespeare in a roundabout way.


----------



## Chuchi (Oct 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> They thought I was being cryptically artistic and referencing shakespeare in a roundabout way.


Ah, that's not so bad then. I feel as though that might have been one of those situations where the brain just doesn't quite understand what it's seeing, so it makes something up that seems more logical to it. Or something like that. At any rate, awkward-family-moments-forever bullet dodged.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't look at porn, so I don't have to worry.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 6, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> I've done it several times during class lessons, nobody batted an eye.
> 
> What's my skill level?



Dude what the fuck /10


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2014)

Looking at porn in class makes you 'that' guy. Don't be that guy who brings in his laptop to do a presentation and has a hentai tentacle background, and doesn't care. Do not be such guys.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Looking at porn in class makes you 'that' guy. Don't be that guy who brings in his laptop to do a presentation and has a hentai tentacle background, and doesn't care. Do not be such guys.


Once at school someone left their project open on a public pc.
Of course it had to be meddled with. We changed a single NSFW picture as the background for a powerpoint presentation so that about halfway in it'd go wide open for the whole class to see.
Moments later a girl rushes in, grabs her USB stick and runs to her class in an obvious rush to keep her presentation.
I don't know if it was caused by our prank, but I heard laughter later coming from said class.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Once at school someone left their project open on a public pc.
> Of course it had to be meddled with. We changed a single NSFW picture as the background for a powerpoint presentation so that about halfway in it'd go wide open for the whole class to see.
> Moments later a girl rushes in, grabs her USB stick and runs to her class in an obvious rush to keep her presentation.
> I don't know if it was caused by our prank, but I heard laughter later coming from said class.




oooh, so cruel. 

I once found a typo in a powerpoint that read 'slag-suction' rather than 'slab-suction'. Needless to say I would have been embarrassed if I hadn't found it before the actual presentation.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 6, 2014)

That grandparents story made me giggle. Cool parents ftw.
My mum still thinks I don't like the yiffs, but she was just reading some banter I took part in in that anti furry/brony fb page with the furry friday segment. And just messaged me with "If people j off to cartoon animals whats it to anyone else?" 

So I said that I don't like the rude stuff because it's kinda gross.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> That grandparents story made me giggle.* Cool parents ftw*.
> My mum still thinks I don't like the yiffs, but she was just reading some banter I took part in in that anti furry/brony fb page with the furry friday segment. And just messaged me with "If people j off to cartoon animals whats it to anyone else?"
> 
> So I said that I don't like the rude stuff because it's kinda gross.



They are not cool parents in this sense. They didn't think the imagery had a sexual element, and they installed a web filter to endeavour to block out all porn.
My mum was googling 'Isis', the name of the tributary of the Thames, earlier today and she expressed concerns that she was doing something illegal, because the acronym 'ISIS' is associated with the Islamic State.


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 6, 2014)

Is that illegal where you are?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 6, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Is that illegal where you are?



No, obviously not. 

The UK's internet laws are incredibly nannying though. [all internet connections filter out porn automatically now, and you must contact your ISP and demand to see the porn, and offer them proof that you are over 18 if you wish to consume material which happens to be blocked- which includes many websites that aren't pornographic but were erroneously listed as such]

ADF posted about this before. His phone wouldn't let him view the content he wanted to, because it was considered age inappropriate. So he went to his carrier and they refused to remove the restrictions, even though he was obviously over legal age, because he didn't own a passport or driver's license.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 6, 2014)

I've been debating closing this but I'm going to go ahead and do so since it has people talking about doing things like jerking off in class. Please keep it relatively PG.


----------

